# xf86-input-evdev asks for xorg-macros 1.2, though it's already installed



## aurora (Jun 8, 2009)

I order to install xf86-input-evdev-2.2.2 in 7.2-RELEASE, I searched the ports collection if there are any entries for xf86-input-evdev and there was none, so I got xf86-input-evdev and after tar -jxvf /usr/local/xf-86-input-evdev-2.2.2, and the directory:


```
.gitignore	autogen.sh		man
COPYING		autom4te.cache		src
Makefile.am	configure.ac		test
README		include			xorg-evdev.pc.in
```

I have run autoconf (because of the configure.ac & Makefile.am)  and got this error message:


```
configure.ac:36: error: must install xorg-macros 1.2 or later before running autoconf/autogen
configure.ac:36: the top level
autom4te: /usr/local/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1
```

xorg-macros had an entry under ports/devel/xorg-macros, so I have downloaded util-macros-1.2.1.tar.bz2 and put it under /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/utils/ directory (The FreeBSD computer's got no Internet connection) and the make command under ports/devel/xorg-macros directory worked successfully.

Then when I run autoconf under /usr/local/xf-86-input-evdev-2.2 again, I get the same error message: "must install xorg-macros 1.2 or later before running autoconf/autogen" but I have already installed it successfully.

So, what else should I do to install xf86-input-evdev-2.2.2?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2009)

There's a reason why xf86-input-evdev isn't in the ports. It doesn't work on Freebsd, it's for Linux only.

Why would you need it?


----------



## aurora (Jun 8, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's a reason why xf86-input-evdev isn't in the ports. It doesn't work on Freebsd, it's for Linux only.
> 
> Why would you need it?



Good question. Well in this thread "no keyboard or mouse in xorg" there's a mention of xf86-input-evdev and it's reported to solve the keyboard & mouse problem in Xorg, the problem which I experience in 7.2-RELEASE. On the same computer with 6.4-RELEASE, I had no such a problem. 

Currently with the 7.2-RELEASE, even in the most basic window manager configuration (e.g. using twm) the keyboard and mouse (both PS/2) don't function. 

I'm clueless and keep waiting for your suggestions

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2009)

Read the post again. Lu_cas pointed to a Linux specific solution. 

Just add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Make sure the mouse work in the console, if you have a PS/2 mouse you'll also need:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

That should make both work. There is absolutely no need for xf86-input-evdev.


----------



## aurora (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey, that's alright. While trying to solve it with xf86-input-evdev I had modified the rc.conf manually and uncommented the lines containing


```
moused_enable="YES"
```

with # and then I forgot it. The other lines containing


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

were in place and that must be why the screen had erratic behaviour when I moved the mouse. Now, everything's in order.

Thanks!


----------

